# Bermuda Centipedes



## 357wheelgunner (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm going to Bermuda for a week on a cruise, we'll be at the same ilsand for 3 days.  I want to catch some bugs, specifically giant centepedes.  This site:

http://bermuda-online.org/fauna.htm

says that there are giant centipedes there, but isn't specific.  Anyone know what I'd find?  I'd really like to find something rare to keep.

Where should I look and....how the hell do I get it back to the US alive if I do catch something?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's some info but not about any really large non-adventives.Centipedes in Bermuda. The S. subspinipes could possibly be a neat color form.
Obviously don't bring anything back with you as carry-on or checked luggage. Your best bet would be mailing it to yourself but you'd likely have to go through an importer who would send it to you.


----------

